# What time does your hedgie wake up?



## itssamiee (May 29, 2011)

I suppose I thought nocturnal meant that she would wake up...well...when it gets dark. My hedgie doesn't seem to wake up until after I go to bed. Whatever time all the lights in the house go out and there is no movement, that's when she gets up.  Is she avoiding me? I'd like to bond with her, but when I try to wake her up at 9pm or so, she gets so angry. She has basically become a live-in roomie, rather than a pet and my friend.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hedgies like to wake up late, mine wakes in the early morning, 1.. sometimes later than that..... still waking them is okay at anytime you'd like.. they are usually huffy at first when you wake them but the longer you hold them and bond they more they will get used to you, wake up a bit more and become less cranky.. its just like us, if you woke me up in the middle of my sleep i'd be huffy too!


----------



## itssamiee (May 29, 2011)

But she pokes the crap out of me.  I did so much research before I got her and I thought I knew everything. I put a tshirt of mine in her house. But when I go to get her she puts her pickles out and lunges forward to try to poke me.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

this is normal,,, they are prey animals so they are scared of us,,, it will take time for her to get used to you, use a blanket or shirt or something to pick her up until you can pick her up with just your hands, my Norma still gets a little jumpy with me sometimes, it takes time for them to learn to trust you. the more you handle her and bond with her the quicker she will learn to not fear you.


----------



## itssamiee (May 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies. I will wake her tonight while my husband and I are watching our nightly movie (our only alone time when the kiddo is in bed :lol: ) and maybe she can watch it with us nicely wrapped up in my favorite tshirt...which she now owns. :lol: The first two nights I had her, she escaped her home and ended up under my stove the first night, and under the fridge the second night. :roll: I'd say I have had her about 2 weeks now.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha, movie/tv/computer time are the best times to bring out your hedgie for cuddling and bonding.. let her relax in your lap with some blankets or your t shirt and after a while she may open up and start exploring. or she may just nap, either way you'll find her getting more comfortable over time. :] good luck.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol, I wake Nanuq up when he's sleeping. He's used to it now, he's grumpy and then I wrap him in his blanket and put him on my chest.. 
He generally wakes up around 8-9pm, sometimes later.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i have to agree that it seems like norma is more comfortable when i rest her on my upper chest when i first wake her.

**that picture of Nanuq is absolutely adorable!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I generally go get Dexter at 9pm and let him sleep in my lap in his hedgie bag. We watch "Bones" together haha
He actually _wakes_ up at about 10:30-11:00.
Usually when I pick him up he goes into his ball but he un-balls quickly and snuggles up in his bag  
Keep her in the t-shirt so she feels safe and she'll come around soon! If you're watching TV make sure the lights are dim and that you speak softly and don't make sudden movements 
That should help!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Like everyone had said, you can wake her up for a cuddle anytime. Keep her in a hedgie bag or Tshirt, and pet her over it. Eventually work your way to putting your hand on her to stroking her. She'll eventually warm up to you . Bulu likes to wedge her head under my hand to cuddle now.

Every hedgie wakes up at diff times. Bulu wakes 8-9pm and it's still slightly light outside. Others wake up at 2-3am.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I turn the lights out in the hedgie room about 6 pm. Well, it doesn't do much good at this time of year. But in the winter, I will get them about 7pm & they are up & running around. Right now, I will go into the hedgie room about 7:30 & wake them up. Give each one a mealie & then let them alone for a little, to wake up & use the potty. Then I grab one for cuddle time. A little later, I will grab the other. 

There's lots of different ways to do it - you just have to find what works best for you & your hegies.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

xspiked said:


> Bulu likes to wedge her head under my hand to cuddle now.


AWW!

& the photo of Dexter is adorable!!!

Usually Norma gets up for the wheel very late, but today for the first time i came home just a few minutes ago.. about 10pm.. to see the wheel has been lightly used ;]
not sure why the sudden change in wheel time has happened.

either way, i take her out any chance i get for cuddles and to let her explore if she naps thats okay, if she gets curious i like to watch her do her thing, while also not letting her get to far.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

panda said:


> the photo of Dexter is adorable!!!


Thanks! I can't figure out how to make it smaller though haha it's taking up the whole page


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

to make it smaller use photobucket or tinypic :]


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

If you wake your hedgie at the same time every night, she might get used to it and wake up on her own around that time. Both of mine do.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I've noticed with Nyx since getting her (4 days ago  ) that whenever the lights go out, she walks out.. Always lol. But if I use the window light.. she'll sleep till about 8-9


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

panda said:


> xspiked said:
> 
> 
> > Bulu likes to wedge her head under my hand to cuddle now.
> ...


Here's a photo. She didn't stick her head under my hand this time, but that's her usual posture when her heads under my fingers


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

How cuteeee! I can't wait till Nyx is that comfortable in her cage.. She is already doing so well though so I am just excited about her loving her wheel and going so well to a water dish instead of those water bottles.. haha


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Terra wakes up "on her own" lol between 8pm and 10pm
I handle her for the first time in the day 3:30 and 5
sometimes she explores, sometimes she naps, and gets petted


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

xspiked said:


> panda said:
> 
> 
> > xspiked said:
> ...


xspiked- i got my baby Pirate yesterday! yay! he is so brave, after an initial 30 minutes of being curled up in my lap last night he came out and explored. wow was he ever prickly! he tried to burrow under my arm JUST like your little baby, and I thought that was cool


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wake up Berko at 7 if not earlier I feed him at 7 so I try to wake him up around 6:30. otherwise he wakes up at 7:30 too look for me and food. he stays up till 5am.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually wake up my Squiggy around 3pm and let him nap on my lap during computer time, and since I spend several hours doing my job hunting online, I just let him stay with me til around 6 or 7. Then he wakes up by himself to explore for a while. While hes asleep I pet him occasionally and whisper to him (On rare chances he will purr or make a noise back at me during the conversation :lol: ) after exploring he gets put back in his home to eat, drink, and generally do his business. He wheels for an hour or so then decides to take a nap til he starts again. Its become very routine and I spend at least 3 hours bonding with him every day  On the few days where I dont have the time for him, he wakes up by himself at exactly 9:30 sharp, not sure why, but always at that time.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Because Sonic is still a baby, she sleeps a lot. So even if I wake her up some time in the day and play with her, she'll go right back to sleep once she's back in her cage.

However, I have observed that she's most active and alert on her own between the hours of 1-3 am and then again around 7-9 am, give or take.
The past few mornings I've been woken up by her chewing and pulling at her toilet paper tube toy. :roll:


----------



## Renee_Darton (Jan 17, 2011)

Because of the schedule we've been on, my hedgie is up with me in the morning when I get up to go to school/work. That is usually around 6am, We play during the morning while I get ready and he goes back to bed around 730am. He'll sleep all day until about 7 and then he wants to come out and play again. He generally wheels all night, with naps here and there. He's just really energetic I suppose. 
Get into a familiar schedule and maybe your hedgie will warm up to the idea of waking up early!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually get Hazels night time snack on the go about 8-9 pm sometimes she will stir ( I just started her on meal worms so she is pretty keen this week lol) If she is awake I will bring her out then...if not I let her snooze a while longer and get her out about 10ish until it is bed time for me. By then she has snacked, explored and went back to snooze in her bag on the couch either beside me or on my lap When I go to bed she will generally wait for lights out + 10 minutes before wheeling lol....if I am up late she will sometimes get up all annoyed, wheel, check if I am STILL UP, wheel, CHECK, wheel, CHECK....until I get the hint and go to bed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

My girls get up when they feel like it despite all my attempts at a schedule they've made it clear they don't agree with when I think they should get up


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I take Blue out around 2 or 3 pm to let him nap on me and cuddle, and put him back in his "house" between 9pm to 1am. (I'm a night owl)

Then, when I'm finally drifting off to sleep at 2:30am, that's when he starts his nightly routine!


----------

